# Bookcases and Cabinets



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

Here are a couple of cabinets I have made. The first is sort of a credenza and the second is bookcases with cabinets below and window seat.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice,
Welcome to the forum.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

All of those look great.
Welcome to the forum.
Nick


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful. Do you use a software program to do your design work or freehand it?


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Very Nice!! I'm gonna do work that nice, someday.

Beautiful - keep posting pics, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! Bill, I do all my design work on Turbo CAD, a cheap CAD program I have used for years. I am sure there are better design programs out there but for the money Turbo CAD does everything I need.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Those look very sharp. Nice balance and symmetry.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my goodness! right when I saw it my jaw dropped! very well done!


----------



## RUSSR (Jan 6, 2010)

Like your design concept !!!!
I've done painted built-ins with a issue of the tops after a while being scratched or marked up by the owners. What do you use to get away from that?


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for your comments! Russr, for all the horizontal surfaces on painted items I usually give them a coat or two of water based clear poly. This prevents things from sticking to the shelves over time and offers a bit of protection.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice work !! :thumbsup:
I would love something like that in my house .


----------

